# Baking with Goldenrod honey



## ken rice (Apr 28, 2010)

Perhaps make a small test batch?


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Usually that "dirty sock" smell is gone by the time it's capped. If it's not, I would try a small batch first, as Ken said...


----------

